# Pedals making a clicking sound?



## Stiles87 (Mar 6, 2008)

It used to only happen when I put a lot of downward pressure on my pedals, but know it has become a lot more frequent. It sounds like a click or a tiny pop whenever I push the pedals down. I can also feel it in my feet so I'm pretty sure it's not the crank. 

Anybody have any idea on how I can fix this?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Even if you feel it in your feet, it still may be loose crank or worn out bottom bracket. It feels the same. You may check it by replacing the pedals. Also, you may check if the pedals themselves have loose bearings. How to fix - depends on what the problem is. I have fixed flat pedals by greasing the bearings and tightening the cone nuts. Again, it depends on kind of pedals you have.


----------



## Stiles87 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have clipless shimano pd m520's

I guess the best solution would be to take it to the shop so they can diagnose it.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

can you wiggle the pedal? or is the whole bottom assembly loose?


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Stiles87 said:


> I have clipless shimano pd m520's
> 
> I guess the best solution would be to take it to the shop so they can diagnose it.


Or you can open up you wallet and throw money to the wind. Give them a starting point and you'll both be better off.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

check the bottom bracket bearings most likely they are either loose (they've backed out over time) or the bearing is worn and needs to be replaced.

both are fairly easy to do you only need two bike tools 
a) crank puller (this one is a universal one http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=24427&item=40-3761&slitrk=search&slisearch=true)

b) bottom bracket assembly wrench - there is this one for the internally threaded brackets (http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=24393&item=40-3771&slitrk=search&slisearch=true) 
or this one for external ones (http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24423&subcategory_ID=4200)

hope it helps you out

what kind of bike do you have

joe


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm having this exact same problem. I'm real new to this, and have a new bike. It's a Gary Fisher Marlin. As soon as I get back home (I'm out on the road for work) I'm planning on taking it up to the bike shop to fix it.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

i always check my bike and look for anything loose... than do what i can to tighten it up a bit


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Take off the pedals, ad some good grease (Park anti seize is awesome) and put the pedals back on (to correct torque). This may fix the problem.

Also check the torque of the crank bolts.


----------



## miketech1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I would also switch out the pedals with a different pair. You never know where that click is coming from. I have had seats, seat posts, and everything else make noise at some time or another. I always switch with another component (if you can) to make 100% sure. My bike is so quiet and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## Oldradioguy2 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have the exact same problem, and my situation is even more perplexing, because I have a Gary Fisher Marlin Disc with a Big Sur frame. The problem existied with the stock Marlin, which I attributed to frame flex, even though it sounds like it's coming from the bottom bracket. But it happens sometimes when I'm not pedaling, if I go over a bump. Then someone rear-ended me and dented my Marlin frame, so his insurance paid to have a replacement frame installed by a shop, which turned out to be a much nicer and more expensive Big Sur frame. The click is still there, and it's identical to the Marlin click. It's not as bad when I start out cold, then it gets very regular. I've eliminated the bear trap pedals I installed and the seat post. I'm beginning to think it's the front crank assembly. I'll let you know once I solve it. I only happens under load, so it's not there if I put the bike in a rack and crank it, even using the brake to create a load.


----------



## CoastieTX (Oct 12, 2007)

Stand with both feet on the ground, position the bike up next to you, and face the bike's side. Using whichever hand is next to the handlebars, grab them and lean the bike away from you - your bike should make a 45 degree angle or so with the ground. Using your foot, press against the SIDE of the crank arm, and not on the pedal. This isolates the bottom bracket from the pedal and should tell you where the popping is coming from.

I swore I had some popping pedals a while back but this quick test quickly confirmed the bottom bracket was the problem.


----------



## Oldradioguy2 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Chainrings might have been the problem*

Thanks for the tip! I thought this post was dead when I saw the dates of the previous entries.

I just tightened up all of the chainring bolts and the problem appears to be gone. Two moved a quarter turn, and they clicked as I tightened them. I rode up several steep hills, with no noise at all. The shop probably didn't check those because there was no need to disassemble them when they swapped the crank over to my new frame.

I'll let you know after I ride for awhile tomorrow.


----------

